# My Landscapes and Adventure shoots



## KacperMichalik (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi.
I'm a photographer from Poland in Europe.
Photography is my hobby since 2013 when a I bought my first DSLR and started taking photos of PC projects and parts.
Latter I was fascinated about long exposure and nature photos, I'm also did portraits and commercial projects recently, but two categories of photography particular inspired me - astrophotography and landscapes which shows beauty of world.
Today I'm travel enthusiast who love explore new places and taking photos there .
I will be add photos in this topic twice a week.

1.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Kacper.  Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. We look forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Timppa (Mar 11, 2017)

Really nice ! Great shot


----------



## KacperMichalik (Mar 19, 2017)

2.


----------



## qmr55 (Mar 19, 2017)

Awesome shots!!


----------



## KacperMichalik (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks !

3.


----------



## KacperMichalik (Mar 29, 2017)

4.


----------



## KacperMichalik (Apr 1, 2017)

5.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2017)

My, how beautiful!


----------



## weepete (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice shots!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 1, 2017)

I love #5.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 1, 2017)

They Are All Beautiful In Their Own Way, But No. 5 Is Just Sublime!  

Are All These Vistas From Poland???

Thank you for sharing!

Enezdez


----------



## annamaria (Apr 3, 2017)

Beautiful landscapes


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KacperMichalik (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks.
Yes ,all of these photos are from Poland .

6.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2017)

#5 nominated for POTM, April, 2017

April 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Stunning images.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 27, 2017)

All good but #5 is stunning!


----------

